# What is better Amazon.ca Visa or Cash when travelling?



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Next month going to France and was wondering what is better to use for payments: Amazon.ca Visa or Cash (to change in private currency exchange)?
I've read that Amazon Visa is not charging FX fees , so what rate they use? Also I gonna get 1% rebate while using it...
Is anybody used Amazon Visa in Europe?


----------



## Echo (Apr 1, 2011)

Foreign currency transactions are converted at the exchange rate set by Visa International, without additional surcharges.


----------



## the_apprentice (Jan 31, 2013)

I ordered the Amazon Visa last month and have already made a few purchases online in Euros. I now refuse to carry large amounts of cash when in Europe. Instead I will bring emergency Euro's while using the Amazon Visa as my primary choice. Use the Amazon Visa whenever you can to save 2.5% (FX Fees).

I've also convinced a few others to do the same as I've been very pleased with the card. Hope your experience is as pleasant as mine.


----------



## mf4361 (Apr 11, 2015)

I've done numerous ebay purchases in USD or Euro using Amazon.ca Visa. They are using Visa's conversion rate, which is ~0.3-0.7% over spot rate. Normally it's 2.5% on top of Visa's rate. 

Remember you are also paying a large premium over spot rate when you exchange cash from bank or exchange stores so I'd stick with Amazon card whenever possible. Of course you need to have a little bit of cash as emergency.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> Foreign currency transactions are converted at the exchange rate set by Visa International, without additional surcharges.


 The question where can I find those rates...



> Hope your experience is as pleasant as mine.


 Nothing to say...I like this card, but never bought something outside of Canada...



> Of course you need to have a little bit of cash as emergency.


 I understand, I have some leftovers from previous trip... The difference if i need to to have 100-200 EUR in cash (in this case I can just exchange in my bank as couple of $ won't hurt) vs 1000+


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

OK, I think I found it
http://usa.visa.com/personal/card-benefits/travel/exchange-rate-calculator.jsp

so i understand that in this calculator into Enter Bank Fee , I enter 0%., right?
If yes, I got 1 Euro = 1.357333 Canadian Dollar (+ 1% rebate), checked couple of foreign exchanges and the best rate was 1.37026
Thus, Amazon Visa is definetely better!

btw, how much you ususally bring cash in case as emergency? As far as I remember, in France I paid practically everything using CC , even toll bridges, parkings etc.... The most problems with CC I had in Switzerland....

btw, TD has ridiculous rate 1.394


----------



## Davis (Nov 11, 2014)

Keep in mind that Amazon Visa charges $5 per withdrawal from a bank machine, so you don't want to make lots of small withdrawals. This is still better that forex fees most of the time.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Generally I`m not planning to withdraw... last 5 Europa trips, I withdraw only once in Girona when restaurant machine got broken


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Already used this card in States this year. Love it. Plan to use to in Europe as well, eventually. We always carry a bit of cash when we travel, good for emergencies, machines down in stores, etc. but usually use CC for every transaction because of the purchase protection (and more).


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

We have used the Marriott version of this card extensively for out of country Visa purchases and for ATM withdrawals (cash advance..you have to load up the card or you will be charged interest). We usually take the equivilent $600. cash from the ATM. Our CIBC card would charge us $5. fee plus about $17. in FX exchange fees. This card charges us $5. We travelled twice for a total of five months. The savings add up.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

gibor said:


> Next month going to France and was wondering what is better to use for payments: Amazon.ca Visa or Cash (to change in private currency exchange)?
> I've read that Amazon Visa is not charging FX fees , so what rate they use? Also I gonna get 1% rebate while using it...
> Is anybody used Amazon Visa in Europe?


I had Amazon Visa while I lived in Europe. Visa is not really the norm or that popular (not really outside of tourist hot spots anyways)

They mostly use Euro cash or Maestro (multi national Euro debit card).. and even then if you pull out a Maestro for a large purchase their face might scrunch up or they will tack on a surcharge to cover the transaction fees. If they're happy to be paid with Visa you're probably paying the tourist rates. Some gas stations after hours for example only take Euros or Maestro. Many restaurants and cafés are strictly cash if you wander a few block outside the tourist district

Asking to divide the bill 5 ways and pay with 5 different reward cards would be funny to see in Europe. They just round up cash usually (no hidden mandatory tip or transaction fee)


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

Made quite a few USD transaction on my visa this week but can't nail down if/what the hidden service charge is due to the volatility in the dollar this past week!

It appears they are using spot rates however, not noon or close, since I have multiple purchases on the same day all with slightly different exchange rates.

Whatever the hidden exchange fee is exactly it looks like it's very close to spot. <0.2% probably


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> Visa is not really the norm or that popular (not really outside of tourist hot spots anyways)


 I think it depends on specific country... We had big troubles with CC in Switzerland , even big supermarket didn`t except ANY credit cards, some restaurants in Germany too, but in France (and we really visited a lot of non-tourists places in Normandy, Britanny, Picardy), I don`t recall we ever had an issue, once had issue in Spain....
Still, I don`t want to take chances and want to take a little bit cash.... hope 200 EUR will be enough ...


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

There are places outside North AMerica that add 2-3 percent if you pay with a credit card. 

Plus, in some countries we often negotiate a discount for cash payment. Others only take cash. Especially in Italy.

I tried to check the FX rate. I agree, it is varies by the time of day but it is certainly very close to spot.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

gibor said:


> I think it depends on specific country... We had big troubles with CC in Switzerland , even big supermarket didn`t except ANY credit cards, some restaurants in Germany too, but in France (and we really visited a lot of non-tourists places in Normandy, Britanny, Picardy), ...


Was in Switzerland for 3 weeks last year. Had no problems anywhere with VISA card, including the 2 major grocery chains - Migros and Coop. Some stores will even give you the option of charging it in Swiss francs, Euros, or CDN dollars. But in looking into it I was advised you should always pay in local currency, because the VISA exchange rate will always be better than the merchant's exchange rate (when charged to a card). With the merchant's fees that credit card companies charge, I can understand that some small businesses may prefer cash, but the same applies here. (Note - you need a Chip & PIN card for most European countries - they were introduced there years before North America. And make sure your PIN is only 4 digits - longer ones often don't work abroad.)


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> (Note - you need a Chip & PIN card for most European countries - they were introduced there years before North America


 Yes, I know it.... actually in Canada it also started year earlier than in US...



> Was in Switzerland for 3 weeks last year.


 We were 2 years ago .... maybe something changed


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

We used it for all our charges in Mexico this year for 6 months. What a treat.

We also charged our deposit in Euros for a couple of hotels in Italy for September.

We intend to have a positive balance on the card when we leave and get cash from the ATM. The charge is 1% of the amount or $5 whichever is more. Still better than any other Canadian card.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> We intend to have a positive balance on the card when we leave and get cash from the ATM


 So you just transfer more money before you are leaving? Never did it before, but s good suggestion...
Also, I didn't know that you can withdraw $ from Amazon Visa....don't have even a PIN...probably should call CHase to set it up?


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

This is a great card. Used in Australia, US, and various bookings in Denmark, Sweden and UK. Fabulous. We have put excess cash in the account and then got a cash advance if we need cash but haven't really needed to do that recently. Just use card.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

uptoolate said:


> This is a great card. Used in Australia, US, and various bookings in Denmark, Sweden and UK. Fabulous. We have put excess cash in the account and then got a cash advance if we need cash but haven't really needed to do that recently. Just use card.


Not so simple with cash ... just now talked to rep over the phone.... he said that if you withdraw cash , to avoid 19% interest charge, you need to make sure your balance is ALWAYS positive until you pay... so to avoid it you need to deposit really big amount


----------



## Parkuser (Mar 12, 2014)

gibor said:


> Not so simple with cash ... just now talked to rep over the phone.... he said that if you withdraw cash , to avoid 19% interest charge, you need to make sure your balance is ALWAYS positive until you pay... so to avoid it you need to deposit really big amount


Last month I used it in Europe to withdraw cash from the ATM. I needed more than the limit of my MC, had to use two cards. Then the same day (but credited the next) I transferred from my bank a larger amount of money to the Amazon Visa. I used it afterwards depleting and finally exceeding the deposited amount. I’ve just got the statement. There was a C$5 “cash advance fee” and C$0.18 “ cash interest charge.” This last looked like 1 day of C$350 at 19%. In the future I will definitively use it again this way.

I also think you should select the charge in the local currency to avoid additional exchange fee by the store/restaurant.


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

We recently returned from Florida and we used this card extensively without any problems. Quick tip, if you are at a gas station that requires a zip code, use the three digits of your postal code followed by 00. For example: L4B 1A8 = 41800. Worked like a charm for me.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> Quick tip, if you are at a gas station that requires a zip code


 Wow! Requires?! No optional like here in LCBO?!
Been is US many times , never got asked a zip code


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

gibor said:


> Wow! Requires?! No optional like here in LCBO?!
> Been is US many times , never got asked a zip code


I think he is refering to the pay at pumps stations. I remember trying to use a credit card at one of those stations and you have to input a zip code to allow authorization to begin pumping gas. Didn't know what to do, so I just cancelled and prepaid inside with cash.


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

Yes, most of the "pay at the pump" stations (at least in Orlando) require a zip code before they will authorize.


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

Yes the postal code to zip code conversion described works nicely at pumps. This was from NY to Florida down the I-79/I-77 corridor. My understanding is that it doesn't work for all brands of gas station. I usually Google it before I go to avoid stopping at the wrong type of station.


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

We spent months driving in the US.

We were always asked for our ZIP code when paying by cc at self serve gas stations. Always use that formula and it always worked.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

We have had the Amazon.ca Visa card since about Dec 1 2014. We used it in USA over winter with no problems. I have also set it up as our eBay card so we get no extra fees whether buying Canada or USA. Mind you, Amazon seems like a better place to buy stuff these days. Only complaint, is that when you first take out the card, they limit you to $3500. After 6 months they will review, and we now have our max increased to $7000. When travelling we also use our BMO US$ Mastercard. We try to buy US$ ahead of time at a favorable rate, perhaps by selling a dual listed stock we hold on the US side and depositing the funds in our BMO US$ bank account. We use those funds to pay the M/C bills. As most know, the Amazon Visa pays you 1% in cash back (or 2% on Amazon purchases).


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

gibor said:


> Not so simple with cash ... just now talked to rep over the phone.... he said that if you withdraw cash , to avoid 19% interest charge, you need to make sure your balance is ALWAYS positive until you pay... so to avoid it you need to deposit really big amount


Yikes. Is this saying that not only you have to prepay your cash advance to avoid interest (naturally) but also prepay all CC purchases for that month in advance to prevent you from carrying any balance? Am I reading that right?


----------



## PuckiTwo (Oct 26, 2011)

gibor said:


> Next month going to France and was wondering what is better to use for payments: Amazon.ca Visa or Cash (to change in private currency exchange)?


Gibor, you do not want to have too much cash on hand. Pickpocket thefts in Europe have increased tremendously in the past 1 1/2 years. About 2 weeks ago the Eiffel Tower in Paris was closed because the guards went on strike as they objected to all the thieving. Apparently thieves are becoming very aggressive, kicking, shoving and spitting at the guards). The same happened at the Louvre in 2013. A friend of mine had her purse stolen in a train station in Germany. Apparently, pickpocket gangs are taking over a whole city then move on to the next. Make certain you keep your CCs separate from your cash.


----------

